# Drawings, or Paintings..



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi!
So, I was wondering if somepeople would be able to do a drawing of painting of three different horses?
The Buckskin is Buck
The Black one is Butler
And the Bay is Dancer

They are all horses that taught me to ride. Bulter and Buck were both put down in the past month.. Buck from a Broken leg, Butler from heart and liver failure..
Dancer is the tallest of the three, and the only one alive.. 
Buck is around the same size as butler. These are some pictures of them..

First Bulter: 


























PS: THE VET GAVE BUTLER PROPS ON HIS LEGS!!

Now Dancer::










Buck:



















Then some of Both Buck and Dancer:


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I basicoly just want a picture of the three of them standing in a feild, or something looking at you thank you : )


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for your lose, i know how you feel.

i had my dark bay gelding put down due to a stroke.
and my 13.2hh liver chestnut was just dead one day in my feild we found out he had a ashma attack.,


----------



## kellymorris (Sep 27, 2017)

*Horse Artists*

What do you think of this painting Charlotte Dujardin and Valegro, by Vanessa Whittell Horse Portraits. 

This is a good website with loads of horse artists listed


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

MOD NOTE
This is a very old thread - started in 2009 so the OP is unlikely to still be wanting help with this.


----------

